# Juragon Reptile Egg Incubator?



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

* Juragon Reptile Egg Incubator , how good are they for royal eggs?*


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

there must be someone who knows? I really want to know size wise really.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Going off recent experiences I've heard they're pretty useless unless you use them with Hatchrite..who knows. There's been a lot of humidity control problems apparently too.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

how hard is it to get hatchrite then, I take it you can only get it from the stats then?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

You can get hatchrite from ebay sometimes from uk sellers but mostly from the US. The juragon has had some issues with the alarm not going off if the reservoir for the water is empty so the eggs can become dried out quickly if you dont notice this. Plus you need to fill the reservoir up daily because of this. For a product that is so expensive i would expect nothing sort of working perfectly, not worth the money in my eyes but if you want to give one a go then you can hire them but that isnt cheap either. Still dont think you can beat a poly box for the odd clutch and a converted fridge for more clutches.


----------

